# My G7R!



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

After a long 7 month wait the car is finally here!


















Just spent this weekend cleaning her and applied a layer of Fusso.










My local VW garage is running a competition, so please could you click the link and kindly vote for my #my15selfie to win £250 of VW goodies. I'm currently in 2nd place and the closing date is at the end of the month.

https://m.facebook.com/ParkwayVolks...42672981223/881581958570620/?type=1&source=49

Cheers guys!

More pictures to come over the coming months, as I have a rather large collection of Gyeon products to try out!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Whos in 1st place mate the grandad with a beetle or the one in a bikini trying not to look cold haha. Il get the gf to vote for you when she gets home as your pic actualy is the best one, and the car too you lucky sod


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm, lovely jubbly, not a big fan of VW motors, but that is the dogs bits and bobs.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it .. !! Looks great


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely car and colour. By the thread title, I assumed it would be some kind of motorbike!
Peter


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

It's not a selfie if you don't take the pic yourself :lol:. I'll get my girlfriend to vote when I get home.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Bigoggy said:


> Whos in 1st place mate the grandad with a beetle or the one in a bikini trying not to look cold haha. Il get the gf to vote for you when she gets home as your pic actualy is the best one, and the car too you lucky sod


It's actually the girl in the bikini whos winning so far! haha

Thank you all for voting! Keep them coming, as I've got a few weeks left yet!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Had to click on the link, I didn't have a clue what a G7R was!.
Nice colour.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Had to click on the link, I didn't have a clue what a G7R was!.
> Nice colour.


It worked then!


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Voted/Liked for you


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Storry said:


> It's actually the girl in the bikini whos winning so far! haha
> 
> Thank you all for voting! Keep them coming, as I've got a few weeks left yet!


I wonder why ! Haha. You should have wore yours mate:thumb: good luck


----------



## boratron (May 13, 2011)

stunning, you gonna Revo?


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

boratron said:


> stunning, you gonna Revo?


As much as I would love to go down the revo route, I can't run the risk of voiding my warranty...

DTUK tuning box on the other hand! ;-)


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

The title got me thinking 'wat bikes that then' until I clicked it lol.
Lovely motor, sorry can't vote as no fb but hope you win.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice vw and love the colour


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Storry said:


> As much as I would love to go down the revo route, I can't run the risk of voiding my warranty...
> 
> DTUK tuning box on the other hand! ;-)


Seriously don't get a DTUK tuning box. They're one of the worst ecu flashes you can get.
If you want a removable map get a bluefin.

Ps voted for you


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That bird in the bikini isn't even that nice. Your car wins hands down...


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Stunning car, congrats


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Cracking car buddy, Well Jel!

I've 'liked' it, I guess that's a vote?

Only 'likes' 23 behind


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Should be 22 now


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a soft spot for G7R's 
Liked ur selfi thou the guy buying his 3rd GTI looks depressed cause he knows he shoulda bought an R who buys GTI nowadays


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Best colour amazing colour your one lucky person


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car pal, really stunning. I'm seriously resisting the urge to go into a dealer and investigate the cost to change up from my Mk7 GTI. I utterly love my GTI but the thought of AWD and 300bhp is something I can't stop thinking about!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Been giving my R a quick blast the past few days(avg 16mpg), Do you find " Normal mode" feels quicker then "Race mode"???

"Race mode" makes the car sound slightly louder and gives the gearchanges on the DSG box that little crackle and pop, but for some strange reason the car doesnt feel any quicker then when its in Normal, infact it feels quicker in normal.:car:

Sorry if it sounds a strange question!!!:thumb:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm yet to try race mode, though normal sounds beefy thanks to the dodgy speaker in the dash! Lol.

Bump for Facebook likes....please like if you've not already, I'm not far behind 1st place!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

What colour is that ???


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> What colour is that ???


Lapiz Blue... It's an exclusive colour for the R. Mega.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Every time I walk to the car I have the biggest smile on my face. It's such a nice car to drive!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very good. Those wheels make a huge difference. 

It's also a car that seems to suit 5 doors. 

Does everyone get a free baseball cap with a Golf R? :lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Looks very good. Those wheels make a huge difference.
> 
> It's also a car that seems to suit 5 doors.
> 
> ...


I've built up a rather decent relationship with the dealer, as we've used them before. The cap was just a thrown in freebie.

I shall take a few photos today and post up, as its getting a wash before the ultimate dubs show tomorrow.

Only 4 more likes and I'll be top! Keep them coming guys!


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Storry said:


> I'm yet to try race mode, though normal sounds beefy thanks to the dodgy speaker in the dash! Lol.
> 
> Bump for Facebook likes....please like if you've not already, I'm not far behind 1st place!


Less polishing, more driving man,That's the first button i pressed.

Seriously though it doesn't seem to make it any faster but makes the throttle much more responsive, Can get a real pogo effect going on boost.

The noise though, should be called roar mode not race. Sounds like a v8 inside the car, Be interesting to hear what it's like from outside the car though as 95% of the noise is from the resonator I'm sure?


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

RumblyTripod said:


> Less polishing, more driving man,That's the first button i pressed.
> 
> Seriously though it doesn't seem to make it any faster but makes the throttle much more responsive, Can get a real pogo effect going on boost.
> 
> The noise though, should be called roar mode not race. Sounds like a v8 inside the car, Be interesting to hear what it's like from outside the car though as 95% of the noise is from the resonator I'm sure?


I think you can switch it off via VCDS, though I'm growing to like it!

Are you planning on modding yours at all?


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Storry said:


> I think you can switch it off via VCDS, though I'm growing to like it!
> 
> Are you planning on modding yours at all?


I like the noise for a bit of fun then on to eco mode and you can pootle around like your in a 1.6.
Would like to remap it just for the massive gains per pound but it's on a lease deal so no mods I'm afraid.
It's the ride and handling that have impressed me the most, goes round rounabouts like it's on rails. Puts my Mk5 gti to shame.


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

RumblyTripod said:


> Puts my Mk5 gti to shame.


And so it should, come to think of it, would have been gutted if there wasn't much of a difference.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thinking of getting some parts wrapped on mine(de-chrome the car)
http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/8467-wrapped-bumper-grill-trims/


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

A bit of an update guys!

Washed the R and the Mrs GT! 


























































































































































If you like what you see please follow the link and help me get to the top spot on the Parkway VW Facebook page to win the big prize! 

https://www.facebook.com/ParkwayVol...4142672981223/881581958570620/?type=1&theater


----------

